# Ping Pong Pig



## Eva Maria

Yes, it’s me (La misma de los egipcios y los jardines)

Resulta que aprovechando que estaré toda una semana en el mismo lugar, me han propuesto traducir tres cuentos cortos para niños (dos en inglés y uno en francés).

Y sólo empezar con uno de ellos, ya tengo dudas con el título: “Ping Pong Pig”

A mis antecesores en el cargo de traducecuentos, se les ocurrieron unos “ingeniosos” títulos (con desigual fortuna) para una serie de historias sobre animalitos y bichitos varios (aunque no conozco los títulos originales, así que no puedo saber hasta qué punto los cambiaron para adaptarlos en castellano).

No os los perdais, porque no tienen desperdicio:

- Abeja Teresa (??????????????????????????????????????)
- Abejorro Modorro
- Andrés Milpiés
- Araña Maraña
- Caracol Tornasol (Genial!)
- Dorita Mariquita
- Duendecillo Membrillo (Genial!)
- Escarabajo Gustavo (????????????)
- Hormiga Edelmira
- Luci Luciérnaga (Aquí se rompió los cuernos de tanto pensar!)
- Mosca Tosca
- Mosquito Federico (??????????????)
- Oruga Piluca (???????????)
- Piojo Rastrojo (Genial!)
- Pollito Benito (Yo que creía que el único pollito del mundo era Fénix!)
- Rafa Cucaracha (??????????????????????????????????????)
- Rodolfo Petirrojo (??????????)
- Saltamontes Sonsoles (??????????????)
- Tortuga Lúa (?????????????)

No obstante, no me gustaría tener que cambiar el simpático nombre de Ping Pong al cochinillo este por un nombre que empiece por “c” para que case con “cerdito” (Es que “El Cerdito Carlitos”, por ejemplo, suena de los más ridículo!), por lo que se me ha ocurrido utilizar “puerquito” en lugar de “cerdito”: “El Puerquito Ping Pong”

Mi duda es la siguiente:

¿En España “puerquito” sonará extraño, dado que todos los cuentos tienen como protagonista a un “cerdito”? (“Los tres cerditos y el lobo”, “El cerdito de colita rizada”,…)

En la versión a castellano de las tiras y cartoons de Winnie the Pooh, “Piglet” se traduce como “Puerquito” (aunque creo que se trata de una versión de México, obviamente con un español americano).

EM


----------



## elmohdez

La verdad es que no veo cual es problema"El Cerdito ping pong"no suena nada mal o Puerquito como prefieras,pero cerdito es mas usado como bien decias.
Otra opcion "El Marranito Ming Mong"(JEJE)
Saludos.


----------



## Mr. Chaz

No sé qué diría un español, pero El Puerquito Ping Pong suena mejor que El Cerdito Ping Pong.

A propósito, ¿cómo se llama Porky Pig en español?


----------



## polli

Es verdad ¨*El cerdito Ping Pong*¨ es simpático, o¨*El chanchito ping pong*¨. No me gusta lo de puerquito, acá en Argentina no se usa para nada, o por lo menos no para cuentos infantiles...
Los otros títulos no tienen desperdicio..!!


----------



## romarsan

Hola Eva,
Si te apetece respetar en el título el nombre "cerdito", lo único que se me ocurre es que hagas rimar "ping pong" con cerdito, suena ridículo, lo sé, pero podría ser "el cerdito ping pongito...."
Y no te rias que vine con toda mi buena intención...


----------



## Jeromed

Entonces sería _Ping Pon*gu*ito_, o mejor _Pinponguito_.

Me gusta más _Cerdito_ que _Puerquito_. Los puerquitos son medio cochinitos.


----------



## Mr. Chaz

Pingpo*rquito.*

*Porquito PingPong*


----------



## borgonyon

Para los mexicanos no creo que haya preferencia. Usamos tando puerco como marrano. Chancho también es usado. En el caso del lobo, lo que recuerdo es "Los tres marranitos y el lobo". Para nosotros Porky Pig era simplemente Porky Pig.

El marranito Ping Pong
El puerquito Ping Pong
El cerdito Ping Pong

Por otra parte, podríase dársele otra vuelta:

Ping Pong Marranito
Ping Pong Puerquito
Ping Pong Cerdito

Juanito, ¿dónde pongo al chanchito?


----------



## Eva Maria

elmohdez said:


> La verdad es que no veo cual es problema"El Cerdito ping pong"no suena nada mal o Puerquito como prefieras,pero cerdito es mas usado como bien decias.
> Otra opcion "El Marranito Ming Mong"(JEJE)
> Saludos.


 
Elmohez,

Thanks for your reply!

Mi intención era conservar el juego fonético con la "p", como en el original. De ahí mi duda.

Tu propuesta sólo me serviría en el caso de que fuera un cerdito agridulce chino! Jajajaja!

Saludos,

EM



			
				Mr.Chaz said:
			
		

> No sé qué diría un español, pero El Puerquito Ping Pong suena mejor que El Cerdito Ping Pong.
> 
> A propósito, ¿cómo se llama Porky Pig en español?


 
Very good, Chaz! Tú has visto a qué me refería!

Ahora que lo dices, pues en España le llamábamos "Porky" a secas... No "cerdo Porky" o "cerdito Porky". Curioso!

Thanks for your comment!

EM


----------



## Eva Maria

polli said:
			
		

> Es verdad ¨*El cerdito Ping Pong*¨ es simpático, o¨*El chanchito ping pong*¨. No me gusta lo de puerquito, acá en Argentina no se usa para nada, o por lo menos no para cuentos infantiles...
> Los otros títulos no tienen desperdicio..!!


 
Hola, Paula!

"Chanchito" me parece gracioso, pero no podría usarlo para España.

El "Chanchito Sanchito"? Jejejeje!

Besos,

EM



			
				romarsan said:
			
		

> Hola Eva,
> Si te apetece respetar en el título el nombre "cerdito", lo único que se me ocurre es que hagas rimar "ping pong" con cerdito, suena ridículo, lo sé, pero podría ser "el cerdito ping pongito...."
> Y no te rias que vine con toda mi buena intención...


 
Rosalíaaaaaa, jajajaja!

Mátasme con tu hilarante propuesta! 

Ya que no rima al principio, rimará al final!

Thanks for your cheerful presence!

Un beso,

EM



Jeromed said:


> Entonces sería _Ping Pon*gu*ito_, o mejor _Pinponguito_.
> 
> Me gusta más _Cerdito_ que _Puerquito_. Los puerquitos son medio cochinitos.


 
Dear Jeromed,

You're right! Sería "Ping-Ponguito". Pero es que..... 

Me has dejado descolocada con tu afirmación de que "los puerquitos son medio cochinitos". ¿Pero no son todos "cerditos"? 

¿Te refieres acaso a esas razas cruce entre cerdo y jabalí?

EM


----------



## Eva Maria

Mr. Chaz said:


> Pingpo*rquito.*
> 
> *Porquito PingPong*


 
Chaz,

Vaya idea que me has dado con "Porquito"!

Pero no estoy segura de que sea correcto en castellano. Da la impresión de que provenga del "porco" portugués... But I'll check!

Thanks,

EM



			
				Borgonyon said:
			
		

> Para los mexicanos no creo que haya preferencia. Usamos tando puerco como marrano. Chancho también es usado. En el caso del lobo, lo que recuerdo es "Los tres marranitos y el lobo". Para nosotros Porky Pig era simplemente Porky Pig.
> 
> El marranito Ping Pong
> El puerquito Ping Pong
> El cerdito Ping Pong
> 
> Por otra parte, podríase dársele otra vuelta:
> 
> Ping Pong Marranito
> Ping Pong Puerquito
> Ping Pong Cerdito
> 
> Juanito, ¿dónde pongo al chanchito?


 
Querido Borgo,

What a display of suggestions!

Como ponga "marranito" en España... Sería como decir "guarrito"! Jajajaja!

Ah, entonces "los tres marranitos" sería la forma mexicana del cuento, y "los tres chanchitos" la argentina. ¿Y "puerquito" de qué país de Centroamérica o Mesoamérica, o bien de Sudamérica es? ¡Lo digo por si el puerquito no es de nadie y pueda usarlo en España! 

Gracias por tu ayuda y cordial presencia!

M


----------



## Jeromed

> Me has dejado descolocada con tu afirmación de que "los puerquitos son medio cochinitos". ¿Pero no son todos "cerditos"?
> 
> ¿Te refieres acaso a esas razas cruce entre cerdo y jabalí?


 
Eva María:   En Hispanoamérica a la gente sucia se le dice _cochino_.  También _puerco_ o _marrano_.  Y hasta _cerdo_.   Era sólo una broma.


----------



## borgonyon

Gracias por enseñarme otra palabra, M. He descubierto que "guarro" es otro sinónimo de lo que buscas. Según mi comadre WR:



> *guarro, rra*
> adj. y s. Sucio, sin aseo:
> lávate las manos, no seas guarro.
> Malintencionado, ruin:
> ten cuidado con tu jefe, que es un guarro.
> m. y f. *cerdo*: la porqueriza de los guarros.



¿Es acaso también algo malo/grosero?


----------



## Mr. Chaz

Viene del porcum / porcus latin. 

Sería genial si Ping Pong celebrara el día de Porcus Crispi.


----------



## Eva Maria

Jeromed said:


> Eva María: En Hispanoamérica a la gente sucia se le dice _cochino_. También _puerco_ o _marrano_. Y hasta _cerdo_. Era sólo una broma.


 
Ah, jajajajaja! No había caído!

Es verdad! Es lo mismo que pasa en España con "cochino", además de con "marrano" y "guarro", que son los tres a la vez sinónimos de _cerdo_ y de _gente sucísima_.



			
				Borgonyon said:
			
		

> Gracias por enseñarme otra palabra, M. He descubierto que "guarro" es otro sinónimo de lo que buscas. Según mi comadre WR:
> 
> Quote:
> *guarro, rra*
> adj. y s. Sucio, sin aseo:
> lávate las manos, no seas guarro.
> Malintencionado, ruin:
> ten cuidado con tu jefe, que es un guarro.
> m. y f. *cerdo*: la porqueriza de los guarros.
> ¿Es acaso también algo malo/grosero?


 
Yes, indeed! Read my answer up-post to Jeromed!



			
				Mr. Chaz said:
			
		

> Viene del porcum latin.


 
Yes, true! Pero a diferencia del portugués, que conservó la "o" de la palabra latina original, el castellano se fue modificando derivando en "ue" (debido al sustrato lingüístico ya existente en la Península Ibérica antes de la llegada de los romanos). De ahí mi duda de que "porquito" sea una palabra castellana correcta.


----------



## Jeromed

_El Cerdito Aseadito_


----------



## romarsan

Hola de nuevo 
Dado que en España: marrano, cochino o puerco (aunque sea chiquitín ) son todos sinónimos de sucio, grosero... Solo nos queda "cerdito" que por aquéllo de los cuentos y del diminutivo queda hasta tierno.
Puedo imaginarme un cuento sobre un puerquito, o sobre un cerdito, pero !sobre un marranito o un cochinito!  ¡jamás!, por muy "itos" que sean.
Un beso


----------



## elmohdez

Y ping-pong a secas o  El cerdito/puerquito pinponcito me gusta mas que pingponguito.
Saludos.


----------



## Eva Maria

romarsan said:


> Hola de nuevo
> Dado que en España: marrano, cochino o puerco (aunque sea chiquitín ) son todos sinónimos de sucio, grosero... Solo nos queda "cerdito" que por aquéllo de los cuentos y del diminutivo queda hasta tierno.
> Puedo imaginarme un cuento sobre un puerquito, o sobre un cerdito, pero !sobre un marranito o un cochinito!  ¡jamás!, por muy "itos" que sean.
> Un beso


 
Queridísima Ros,

No sabes lo contenta que estoy de haber concidido esta noche contigo, y en un hilo de pura risa como este!

I agree with all your comments! Al leer "cerdito" se piensa en un tierno ser rosadito (y limpísimo).

Con "cochinillo", que también es un diminutivo tierno, pasa lo que tú dices: vemos un "cochinillo asado" tostadito y crujiente!

Leyendo tus sabrosos (nunca mejor dicho, jajajaja!) comentarios, me he acordado del "tocinito" y del "tocinillo" (aunque este último recuerda al "tocinillo de cielo"!)

"El Tocinito Ping Pong". Mmmmmmmm....

Kissies,

EM



			
				elmohez said:
			
		

> Y ping-pong a secas o El cerdito/puerquito pinponcito me gusta mas que pingponguito.
> Saludos.


 
Elmo,

Es que si pongo "Ping Pong" a secas van a pensar que es un librito sobre "table tennis"!

"Pinponcito" es verdaderamente gracioso, pero al contrario de lo que pasaría si sólo pusiera "ping pong", aquí nadie vería que el nombre del animalillo se parece al ping-pong a propósito!

But thanks all the same for your useful feedback!

Un saludo,

EM


----------



## Camilo1964

Menos mal que en Venezuela se valen todos los apelativos del animal en cuestión. 

De hecho, la denominación más usual es *cochino*: chuleta de cochino, patica de cochino y otras delicias (aunque a quien no se baña también se le llama cochino), *cerdo* es como la más formal para nosotros, _*puerco*_ es de uso preferente en la región andina de nuestro país y _*marrano*_ la más propia del vulgo (utilísima para insultar, por cierto). 

¿Algo con *lechón* o *lechoncito* serviría para España? ¿*Leo, el lechón*? 

So far, _Porcus Crispi_ es mi favorito.

Camilo


----------



## emule

¡Qué interesante este hilo! Me gusta, lástima que no se me ocurra nada bueno. Pero por si sirve de algo, en Cuba también usamos la palabra 'puerquito', de hecho es muy raro que alguien le llame cerdo o marrano.


----------



## Jeromed

_El Cerdito Infladito._
_El Cerdito Rosadito._
_El Cerdito Peludito._
_El Cerdito Pimpollito._
_El Cerdito Cerdudito._
_El Cerdito Cerdito._
_El Cerdito Peliagudito._
_El Cerdito Carnudito._

Me has puesto a volar, Evis. Y no llevo radar.


----------



## Eva Maria

Camilo1964 said:


> Menos mal que en Venezuela se valen todos los apelativos del animal en cuestión.
> 
> De hecho, la denominación más usual es *cochino*: chuleta de cochino, patica de cochino y otras delicias (aunque a quien no se baña también se le llama cochino), *cerdo* es como la más formal para nosotros, _*puerco*_ es de uso preferente en la región andina de nuestro país y _*marrano*_ la más propia del vulgo (utilísima para insultar, por cierto).
> 
> ¿Algo con *lechón* o *lechoncito* serviría para España? ¿*Leo, el lechón*?
> 
> So far, _Porcus Crispi_ es mi favorito.
> 
> Camilo


 
Camilíssimo!

Mira por dónde! Me había olvidado del lechón!

No me hables de esas delicias, que aún no he podido ir a cenar!!!!!

"El Lechón Ping Pong" (Pues hasta rima y todo!)

Ay, pero si pongo "lechón", pasa como con "cochinillo", que comentábamos con nuestra querida Ros: automáticamente te lo imaginas servido en una bandeja con una manzana en la boca!

Ah, y "Leo, el Lechón" está muy bien! Jajajajaja!

Muchos besos,

EM

PS: Desde luego que el _Porcus Crispi_ estará mucho más sabroso que el CC!!!! 



			
				emule said:
			
		

> ¡Qué interesante este hilo! Me gusta, lástima que no se me ocurra nada bueno. Pero por si sirve de algo, en Cuba también usamos la palabra 'puerquito', de hecho es muy raro que alguien le llame cerdo o marrano.


 
Simpática Emule,

Gracias por tu valiosa aportación! Así que mi "puerquito" también es cubano, además de venezolano! 

Tú di lo que se te ocurra, cuando se te ocurra y donde se te ocurra! Este es un foro abierto y plural donde todos los foreros pueden hablar libremente sobre lo que deseen, ¿no es así?

Un saludo cordial,

EM


----------



## Jeromed

Cuando digo _Ping Pong Pig_, me lo imagino gordito, como una bolita. Lástima que no podamos decir _El Cerdito Boludito._

Pero sí:
_El Cerdito Redondito._
_El Cerdito Pompito._ (no sé si se entenderá en España)
_El Cerdito Regordito_


----------



## Eva Maria

Jeromed said:


> _El Cerdito Infladito._
> _El Cerdito Rosadito._
> _El Cerdito Peludito._
> _El Cerdito Pimpollito._
> _El Cerdito Cerdudito._
> _El Cerdito Cerdito._
> _El Cerdito Peliagudito._
> _El Cerdito Carnudito._
> 
> Me has puesto a volar, Evis. Y no llevo radar.


 
Jero, hoy estás exultante! (Aquí te has lucido muchísimo más que con las fresitas!)

Jajajajaja! I can't decide myself which one to choose!

Bueno, con "El Cerdito Cerdito" has rizado el rizo, sí señor!

Con "carnudito" me has dado la idea de probar a rimar "cerdito" con un adjetivo con "c", para no poner "puerquito" y a la vez conservar el juego fonético.

Thanks very much for all your suggestions!

Kissies,

EM



			
				Jeromed said:
			
		

> Cuando digo _Ping Pong Pig_, me lo imagino gordito, como una bolita. Lástima que no podamos decir _El Cerdito Boludito._
> 
> Pero sí:
> _El Cerdito Redondito._
> _El Cerdito Pompito._ (no sé si se entenderá en España)
> _El Cerdito Regordito_


 
Jeromed's "Cerditos", Part 2!

Yes, dear, that's the idea! Pigs are always drawn round as a pink fleshy ball!

Pompito = Redondo como una "pompa" (de jabón) ?

"Boludito" tiene otro sentido además del que ya me imagino?

PSHELP: Help! I need someone to help me make comments on all Jeromed's Cerditos!

_


			
				Jeromed said:
			
		


			El Cerdito Certerito.
		
Click to expand...

_


			
				Jeromed said:
			
		

> Y si no es burrito_, El Cerdito Cerebrito._


PSHELPBIS: Jeromed sigue bombardeándome con más cerditos! Help!


----------



## alexacohen

Por si sirve de algo, el cerdito de Winnie the Pooh es conocido en España como Puerquito.
Así que no creo que hubiera problema en decir Puerquito y no cerdito, porque ya hay una identidad establecida.
Ahora bien, no intentaré una rima con cerdo/puerco/etc. Lo de asado con una manzana etc me ha traumatizado un pelín.


----------



## Jeromed

> Con "carnudito" me has dado la idea de probar a rimar "cerdito" con un adjetivo con "c", para no poner "puerquito" y a la vez conservar el juego fonético.


 
_El Cerdito Certerito._

Y si no es burrito_,  El Cerdito Cerebrito._


----------



## Eva Maria

alexacohen said:


> Por si sirve de algo, el cerdito de Winnie the Pooh es conocido en España como Puerquito.
> Así que no creo que hubiera problema en decir Puerquito y no cerdito, porque ya hay una identidad establecida.
> Ahora bien, no intentaré una rima con cerdo/puerco/etc. Lo de asado con una manzana etc me ha traumatizado un pelín.


 
Alexaaa, bonita!

Thanks for coming to help!

Sí, tienes razón. "Puerquito"/"Piglet" es muy conocido gracias a la serie de dibujos animados. I'll have to think about all of your endless suggestions...

Besitos,

EM

PSPORK: Perdón, esa imagen carnívora me ha quedado sumamente caníbal!


----------



## Jeromed

> _Pompito = Redondo como una "pompa" (de jabón)?_


 
Así es. No sé si leíste_ El Cerdito Cerebrito..._jajaja, pero sólo si no es burrito.


----------



## Eva Maria

Jeromed said:


> Así es. No sé si leíste_ El Cerdito Cerebrito..._jajaja, pero sólo si no es burrito.


 
Jopé, nadie ha acudido en mi ayuda ante la espaventosa tarea de comentar uno a uno Jeromed's piggies!

Vamos allá con _Porky's saga_:

_El Cerdito Infladito _(Parecería un globo a punto de estallar)
_El Cerdito Rosadito _(Msí, pero está muy visto...)
_El Cerdito Peludito _(No sé, da la impresión de ser el Neanderthal de todos los cerdos)
_El Cerdito Pimpollito _(Como un "pimpollo", o sea rubefaciente y colorado como un capullo de rosa)
_El Cerdito Cerdudito _(Aquí me he perdido: cerdudito = lleno de cerdas?)
_El Cerdito Peliagudito _(A ver, ¿se refiere a que es "complicado", como en "un asunto peliagudo", o a que tiene las cerdas en punta?)
_El Cerdito Carnudito _(Carnoso, rebosante de carnes)
_El Cerdito Redondito _(Sip, pero también está muy manido...)
_El Cerdito Regordito _(¿"Regordete" ligeramente modificado para que rimara con "cerdito"? ¿O "re-gordito" (como en "no es que esté gordo, es que está regordo")?
_El Cerdito Certerito _(Aquí me he perdido otra vez. ¿Este "certerito" viene de "certero"? ¿Pero qué viene a significar aplicado a un cerdo?)
_El Cerdito Cerebrito _(Sabes que pasa? Que el cerdito del cuento está empeñado en aprender a volar, como Dumbo, pero en rosa y sin orejas-sábana; así que mucho cerebro no debe de tener, me temo.)

Mon Dieu! Tendré que decidirme!

EM


----------



## Jeromed

Y si es enojón, _El Cerdito Ceñudito._

PD--Sí, has entendido todas bien..._regordito_ pa' rimar con _cerdito_.


----------



## Eva Maria

Jeromed said:


> Y si es enojón, _El Cerdito Ceñudito._
> 
> PD--Sí, has entendido todas bien..._regordito_ pa' rimar con _cerdito_.


 
Otro más!!! 

A juzgar por el dibujo, siempre con el hocico sonriente, es alegre el muchacho y no ceñudo!

Jeromed, thanks very much for all this effort! Eres una fuente inagotable de ideas! Sure I'll finally find the best one among your suggestions!

A bunch of kisses,

Eva M


----------



## Jeromed

Eva Maria said:


> Jeromed, thanks very much for all this effort! Eres una fuente inagotable de ideas! Sure I'll finally find the best one among your suggestions!


 
Gracias a ti, EM.  Espero que mis sugerencias les sirvan de inspiración a otros, para que puedas llegar al título más adecuado.
Lástima que no estés en América, ya que en este lado del charco las palabras que empiezan con _*Se-*_ támbién entrarían en juego.


----------



## romarsan

jajaja, dejando claro que Jeromed, a parte de "haberselo currado" es brillante, paso a los "peros" 
Yo anularía de la lista:
- Cerdito infladito (porque me suena a plato de cena de Navidad)
- Cerdito peludito (pobre encima de gorrino sin depilar... eso es "mu" fuerte)
- Cerdito carnudito (vamos a mi me dicen "carnudita", aunque sea con mucho cariño y pillo un mosqueo....)
Ahora, 
- El cerdito rosadito, el cerdito pimpollito... pues no suenan mal. Igual sería conveniente esperar a traducir todo el cuento y ver con cuál de las posibilidades lo identificarías mas.
Mira que es fácil criticar el trabajo de los demás sin aportar nada de interés... Mis disculpas y mi admiración Jeromed.
Y a ti Eva un beso


----------



## Eva Maria

romarsan said:


> jajaja, dejando claro que Jeromed, a parte de "haberselo currado" es brillante, paso a los "peros"
> Yo anularía de la lista:
> - Cerdito infladito (porque me suena a plato de cena de Navidad)
> - Cerdito peludito (pobre encima de gorrino sin depilar... eso es "mu" fuerte)
> - Cerdito carnudito (vamos a mi me dicen "carnudita", aunque sea con mucho cariño y pillo un mosqueo....)
> Ahora,
> - El cerdito rosadito, el cerdito pimpollito... pues no suenan mal. Igual sería conveniente esperar a traducir todo el cuento y ver con cuál de las posibilidades lo identificarías mas.
> Mira que es fácil criticar el trabajo de los demás sin aportar nada de interés... Mis disculpas y mi admiración Jeromed.
> Y a ti Eva un beso


 
Rom, guapa!

Hahahahahaha! Has puesto la guinda!

¿"Carnosito" mejor que "carnudito"? Ejemmmmmm...

"Cerdito rellenito"? Psé!

But you've given me a good idea: I'll wait till I finish the book and then I'll be able to decide myself in a more proper way about the title.

Yes, Jeromed está espléndido últimamente! (Maybe he's fallen in love...)

Kisses,

EM


----------



## lazarus78

Vaya, Eva, qué derroche de creatividad has provocado!  ¡un hilo la mar de divertido, y me doy cuenta a la vez de lo bonito y difícil que esto de la traducción! 

Me lanzo a la piscina con algunas propuestas...

El cerdito zurdito
El cerdito cencerrito
El cerdito cenobito (!?!?!) 

o forzando la máquina e intentando imitar el juego fonético del inglés, quizá el *cerdito Zig Zag*... 

no ce me ocurre máz... de hecho empiezo a cecear...


----------



## lazarus78

y rizando el rizo... 

el Zerdito Zig Zag

aunque en un libro para niños no sé si sería apropiado inducirles a errores ortográficos, pero así ya todo cobra cierta armonía


----------



## Eva Maria

lazarus78 said:


> Vaya, Eva, qué derroche de creatividad has provocado!  ¡un hilo la mar de divertido, y me doy cuenta a la vez de lo bonito y difícil que esto de la traducción!
> 
> Me lanzo a la piscina con algunas propuestas...
> 
> El cerdito zurdito
> El cerdito cencerrito
> El cerdito cenobito (!?!?!)
> 
> o forzando la máquina e intentando imitar el juego fonético del inglés, quizá el *cerdito Zig Zag*...
> 
> no ce me ocurre máz... de hecho empiezo a cecear...
> 
> y rizando el rizo...
> 
> el Zerdito Zig Zag
> 
> aunque en un libro para niños no sé si sería apropiado inducirles a errores ortográficos, pero así ya todo cobra cierta armonía


Querido Lazarus,

Jajajajaja! Creía que Jero había agotado todas las posibilidades!

_El cerdito zurdito_ (Tendré que comprobar con qué pata se rasca los lomos…)
_El cerdito cencerrito_ (¿Lleva un cencerro colgado del cuello o “está como un cencerro”?)
_El cerdito cenobito_ (¿Es un monje a la antigua o un “cenobita” de _Hellraiser_?)

Con “El Cerdito Zig Zag” me has dado una magnífica idea! Depending on the story’s plot I could use it in an onomatopeic way like “ping pong" (ya que la fonética de la "ce" se conserva con la "zeta")...

Thanks for calling so cheerfully!

Kissies,

EM

PS: Por cierto, Romi ha aportado en un post anterior la otra forma de llamar a un cerdo: gorrino (with a double sense, too!)


----------



## lazarus78

Ping Pong pig remite a algo rechoncho, una bola de ping pong o algo así, con lo que va bastante bien con lo de "pig". La pega que le veo a lo de Zig Zag es que remite a algo más estrecho, ¿no? a una línea zigzagueante que no tiene mucho que ver con las redondeces de un cerdo... aunque sí con el rabito, quizá 

Y utilizar "chancho", que en latinoamérica también significa cerdo? 

el cerdito Chancho? 

esto es entretenidísimo, me voy a suscribir a todos tus hilos, EM! 

kisses


----------



## Eva Maria

lazarus78 said:


> Ping Pong pig remite a algo rechoncho, una bola de ping pong o algo así, con lo que va bastante bien con lo de "pig". La pega que le veo a lo de Zig Zag es que remite a algo más estrecho, ¿no? a una línea zigzagueante que no tiene mucho que ver con las redondeces de un cerdo... aunque sí con el rabito, quizá
> 
> Y utilizar "chancho", que en latinoamérica también significa cerdo?
> 
> el cerdito Chancho?
> 
> esto es entretenidísimo, me voy a suscribir a todos tus hilos, EM!
> 
> kisses


Dear Laz,

Da la impresión en un primer momento de que ping pong se refiere a lo que comentas, pero es por otra cosa: el cerdito del cuento se empeña en querer volar y, tras innumerables costaladas y testarrazos, le regalan una cama elástica donde él pingponguea (ping pong = salta – rebota), por lo que tu idea de zig zag resulta muy interesante, tanto por la sensación de movimiento como por el rizado de la cola. 
Eres el paradigma del “last but not least”: Lazarus!

“Chanchito” me lo sugirió otr@ forer@ tropecientos posts atrás, pero en España no entenderían el juego de palabras (creerían que hablaba de “Chancho”, el escudero de Don Quijote”!!!)

“El Cerdito Cerdi”? Jijjijijijijijji! 

Oh, thanks! You’re welcome, you can come anytime, my threads are open to intelligent and cheerful people like you!

EM


----------



## elmohdez

Dando hilo a la cometa.

"Currito el cerdito"
"El panceta Cometa"
"El chancho Panza"
o como dirian en mi pueblo
"El cerduco... caduco/Pacuco/maluco"
y como dirian en el de mi madre
"El puerquico/cerdico... Paquico/trompico/dominico"

Saludos.


----------



## lazarus78

jajajaja 

El chancho Panza es genial!!! ¡bravo!


----------



## Eva Maria

elmohdez said:


> Dando hilo a la cometa.
> 
> "Currito el cerdito"
> "El panceta Cometa"
> "El chancho Panza"
> o como dirian en mi pueblo
> "El cerduco... caduco/Pacuco/maluco"
> y como dirian en el de mi madre
> "El puerquico/cerdico... Paquico/trompico/dominico"
> 
> Saludos.


 
Jajajajaja, Elmo! Me has dejado sin palabras!

“El Chancho Panza” es ideal cómo título de cuento para Argentina.

"Currito el cerdito" (Currárselo el volar, aunque sea en un “trampoline”, se lo curra)

"El Panceta Cometa" (Aquí me le llamas “Bacon” directamente… Augenblick! ¿El Cerdito Bacon? ¿El Cerdito Panceta? Y la “cometa” será por sus ansias de volar…)

Estos diminutivos en “uco” e “ico” son graciosísimos! 

"El Cerduco... Caduco/Pacuco/Maluco" (¿“Caduco”? El prota es un tierno cerdín!.... ¡Momento! ¿El Cerdito Cerdín? ¿”Maluco” = “Malito”? Jo, que el pobre está en plena "Edad de Oro" infantil! ¿“Puercuco” no se podría decir?)

"El Puerquico/Cerdico... Paquico/Trompico/Dominico" (¿”Trompico” de “trompo”? ¿”Dominico” de la orden religiosa? Qué obsesión por que se vuelva creyente!)

Thanks for your cheerful feedback!

EM


----------



## polli

Hello again:
si, ¨*Chancho Panza*¨ es genial , pero para cuentos infantiles son mejores los diminutivos..


----------



## romarsan

polli said:


> Hello again:
> si, ¨*Chancho Panza*¨ es genial , pero para cuentos infantiles son mejores los diminutivos..


 
¿Chanchito Panzita, entonces?


----------



## polli

romarsan said:


> ¿Chanchito Panzita, entonces?


Alumna romarsan me está teniendo faltas de ortografía!?, no debería ser ´Chanchito Pan*c*ita¨!!???  (va a ir a pensar al rincón!!!)


----------



## romarsan

polli said:


> Alumna romarsan me está teniendo faltas de ortografía!?, no debería ser ´Chanchito Pan*c*ita¨!!???  (va a ir a pensar al rincón!!!)


 
Otra vez nooooooooooooo
Gracias por la corrección Polli


----------



## elmohdez

> ¿“Puercuco” no se podría decir?


Claro que si,"El puercuco Pajaruco"
Saludos.


----------



## borgonyon

Con perdón del H cuerpo de Mods, pero ¿cómo se llamaba la película "Pig" en España, o en español? ¿No vendría ese nombre apropiado a esta faena? ¿Qué de robarse el nombre de la canción "Pequeño Saltarín"? ¿Que no hay una canción? ¿Por qué no la han escrito? La canción sería acerca de un cerdito que . . .

Ya se, ya se, la canción es "Pequeño y andarín" . . .


----------



## Jeromed

El Cerdito Cenador
El Cerdito Centellito
El Cerdito Centradito
EL Cerdito Celebrito
El Cerdito Celosito
El Cerdito Celerito
El Cerdito Cerrerito
El Cerdito Centrífugo
El Cerdito Cepillín
EL Cerdito Cerón
El Cerdino Cervantino
El Cerdito Volador
El Cerdito Rebotito
El Cerdín Rebotín
El Cerdito Hulecito
El Cerdito Aviador


----------



## Eva Maria

R & P,

"Chanchito Pancita"! Jajajaja!

El Cerdito Pancita?

El Puerquito Pancita?



elmohdez said:


> Claro que si,"El puercuco Pajaruco"
> Saludos.


 
Jajajaja! De cometa me lo pasas a pájaro sin más! 



			
				Borgonyon said:
			
		

> Con perdón del H cuerpo de Mods, pero ¿cómo se llamaba la película "Pig" en España, o en español? ¿No vendría ese nombre apropiado a esta faena? ¿Qué de robarse el nombre de la canción "Pequeño Saltarín"? ¿Que no hay una canción? ¿Por qué no la han escrito? La canción sería acerca de un cerdito que . . .
> 
> Ya se, ya se, la canción es "Pequeño y andarín" . . .


 
Jijijijiji, Borgo!

Ah, “El Cerdito Saltarín” (Teniendo en cuenta la cama elástica y el ping pong, pues sí!)

Esa peli la rebautizaron con el imaginativo título de "Pig"!

El Cerdito Cerdillo ?

El Cerdito Cerditín ?

Ay, escribir pensando como si tuviera 6 años – con espíritu de juego y prístina candidez - teniendo tropecientos más no es tan fácil como pudiera parecer (dicen que todos llevamos dentro al niño que fuimos, pero yo llamo a Evi y pasa de mí!)

EM

PS: Qué veo! Jeromed ha elaborado otra lista con más cerditos! Esto es el cuento del cerdo de nunca acabar!


----------



## Tezzaluna

El cerdito que no se acaba ya va teniendo cara de Cerdito Elastiquito.

Tezza


----------



## romarsan

Momentoooooooooooo

Chanchito Pancita
El cerdito que quería volar

Polli, al cuarto de pensar no 
Besazo Eva y compañía


----------



## Eva Maria

romarsan said:
			
		

> El cerdito que quería volar


Romy, darling!

Como subtítulo del cuento te ha quedado redondo como el cerdito (queda hasta mítico y legendario!)

Ayvadiós! Jeromeeeeeeeeeeed! Ya no sé dónde poner tanto cerdito!

El Cerdito Cenador (Que es como decir “glotón”?)
El Cerdito Centellita (¿Porque “corre como una centella”?)
El Cerdito Centradito (Jijijijijijiji! ¿”Centradito” en qué? ¿En querer volar sin tener alas?)
EL Cerdito Celebrito (¿”Celebrito” de “célebre”?)
El Cerdito Celosito (Madre mía! El cuento transformado en “Pig’s Last Tango in Paris”)
El Cerdito Celerito (“Celerito” de “celeridad”? ¿Por qué siempre va acelerado?)
El Cerdito Cerrerito (¿”Cerrerito” de “cerro”? ¿Qué le gusta pasear por los cerros?)
El Cerdito Centrífugo (Jejejejeje! ¿Ha ido a parar dentro de la lavadora?)
El Cerdito Cepillín (Por las cerdas que parecen un cepillo?)
EL Cerdito Cerón (¿”Cerón” de “cera”? ¿Por la grasa? ¿No querías escribir “cerdón”?)
El Cerdino Cervantino (“Cerdino” no se me había ocurrido! Lo de “cervantino” es porque escribe o porque es manco?)
El Cerdito Volador (Mira, sí!)
El Cerdito Rebotito (¿Por qué bota y rebota? ¿O porque esta gordo como una bota?)
El Cerdín Rebotín (Ídem)
El Cerdito Hulecito (Jajajajaja! A ver: ¿Los hules no son de tela aceitada? ¿O es que también se fabrican con cuero porcino?)
El Cerdito Aviador (Hala! De cometa a pájaro, y ahora ya aviador!)

Thanks for the many suggestions and ideas you’ve given me! And for your sense of humour! 

Warm regards,

EM

PSTEZZA: Hahaha, TezzaLune! You’re right! Tenemos cerditos para rato!


----------



## Lorcamart

Ping Pong is slang for Table tennis(Tenis de mesa?)


----------



## alexacohen

Oye, ¿Y cómo se llamaba Miss Piggy en español? A lo mejor por ahí.

¿Cerdito paddlecito?


----------



## Jeromed

_*Cerrerito*_ por _cerrero_ (_cerril_).

Pssst. Miss Piggy siempre será _Miss Piggy_ en castellano.


----------



## Jaén

alexacohen said:


> Oye, ¿Y cómo se llamaba Miss Piggy en español? A lo mejor por ahí.
> 
> ¿Cerdito paddlecito?


Hey! A mi musa no la metan en esto! 

Como preguntó ella una vez en uno de los programas de la serie, a una mujer cuarentona se le dice 'jamona'??

Si fuese en portugués, sería fácil: "El Cerdito Ramoncito", ya que en portugués la "r" inicial y la "rr" en medio de la palabra se pronuncia como "j", así que daría "*El Cerdito Jamoncito*". Pero creo que eso es otra cosa, no?



Pero "*El Chancho Panza*" suena genial! Qué pena que el cuento no es para Argentina!


----------



## Eva Maria

Jaén said:


> Hey! A mi musa no la metan en esto!
> 
> Como preguntó ella una vez en uno de los programas de la serie, a una mujer cuarentona se le dice 'jamona'??
> 
> Si fuese en portugués, sería fácil: "El Cerdito Ramoncito", ya que en portugués la "r" inicial y la "rr" en medio de la palabra se pronuncia como "j", así que daría "*El Cerdito Jamoncito*". Pero creo que eso es otra cosa, no?
> 
> 
> 
> Pero "*El Chancho Panza*" suena genial! Qué pena que el cuento no es para Argentina!


 
Rana Gustav Jaén,

“El Cerdito Jamoncito”…. Poor little thing! Quiere aprender a volar, no acabar colgado en una jamonería! (Aunque rico si está, sí!)

PSMUSIC: Aquí suena a Supertramp!



			
				Jeromed said:
			
		

> _*Cerrerito *_por _cerrero_ (_cerril_).


Admirado J,

Pinky, más que cerril, es cándido e inocente como los tiernos infantes a los que va dirigido el cuento. 

Besos a ambos (a repartir),

EM

PS: En lugar de contar ovejas, ya me veo contando cerditos!


----------



## Mr. Chaz

¿Cerdito paddlecito?  ¿De dónde viene eso?


----------



## alexacohen

Es que aquí esta de moda jugar al paddle tennis. Perdón.


----------

